# Sad day



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Reel Worthless damaged by fire in Biloxi.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

What the heck happened?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Heard it was an electrical fire, but, I really don't know for sure...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad all was Okay, as it appears to have happened at the dock.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Dang. Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh wow! everybody ok?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Far as I know, all are safe...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Man that's a shame. That's a fine ride. Wonder if its salvageable?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Dang! That stinks!!!!! :001_huh:

Capt Alex, so sorry to see that photo! But glad You and your Crew are all ok!

Better there than 150 miles offshore.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I know the name of the boat and know he is on here, what is the owners name ?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

CCC said:


> I know the name of the boat and know he is on here, what is the owners name ?


Alex Pinney


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Alex Pinney


10-4 Capt Pinney. Shame. At least it wasn't out at sea.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Alex Pinney


No. Alex is mate. Owner(s) are out of Mississippi.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Alex is a deckhand. Johnny Johnson (sp) is the owner. Myles Colley Capt.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Not good... dang.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

At least they were at Dock and no one was injured. 
Such a nice boat. 

Were there any injuries?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Woody/ Wade for the clarification.

By the first pic I was hoping it was mostly smoke, but from the second pic you can see the interior is blazing... dang!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

None as I know of... Boats totaled..


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

That hurts to see.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Glad no one was hurt.
Boats can be replaced, people cant.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's what insurance is for. Sucks that it happened right at the beginning of the season. I'm sure they had the whole summer booked up with trips. 
Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes indeed, things can be replaced but people can not.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Condolences. Read many good reports on here from the crew of that boat.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn I hate that for them. Glad that everyone is ok.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Above all I am glad everyone is OK. A great crew will over come this (and they are) and hopefully before long we will be reading some more great posts.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sad day indeed. hell of a boat and crew.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Terrible


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Glad no one got hurt....very sad news....


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

Glad everyone was ok, 

Terrible news, those guys had that boat dialed in, one of the best crews around. right when tourney season firing up, hopefully they got it put out in time to save it


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that sucks!!!....Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn man I hate to hear this news.Glad to hear Myles, Alex and crew are safe.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhh no, their insurance company is gonna love em! Glad all were all right!!! Was the BGE salvageable???


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang,hard to look at.I guess they'll have a new ride before long and get back after'em.Sucks.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that sucks! Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

That's terrible...they've been on a roll too. Glad y'all are ok Myles, Alex and John


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Sad day indeed*

Anyone have the rest of the story?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I am glad to her that nobody was hurt, everyone is safe and the only losses were material things that can be replaced. Capts Myles and Pinney lost some memorabilia for sure. That boat and crew fish just about every tournament in the GOM so I'm sure the owners have their broker looking for a replacement boat today. Boats have a life of their own and some always produce fish like the Reel Worthless did, so I hope for the owners and crew that it's replacement has the same kind of karma.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Goood lord that sux!


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

*Reel Worthless on Fire*

Anybody know what happened to Reel Worthless this weekend in Biloxi???? Video of her at the dock showed flames coming from the cockpit and side engine room vents. Hope everyone was ok.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I think the electrical fire occurred in Venice La. after tagging four blues during the Cajun Canyon. They were going to Biloxi next to fish the Mississippi Gulf Coast Billfish Classic


----------



## Reelchaos11 (Oct 22, 2013)

The fire happened in Biloxi.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

The fire started in Biloxi. We have been tied up for a couple hours after refueling the boat . We were cleaning up when we began to smell a burn. Opened up the engine hatch and was a little smoke coming out , trying to find where it was coming from and got bigger and bigger by the second . Flames them started coming not allowing us to climb down to look , all other boats around were helpful with fire extinguishers and water hoses and did best we could until it got out of hand . With just topping off with fuel ( 2200 gallons) everyone stepped back , the fire department was quick on the scene and took over . Some Kind of electrical fire which will be investigated .


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

man that hurts to see....b. e. utiful ride.............I know ya'll will rebound with a ride just a equally stunning.....:thumbsup:...good luck guys....


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Dang, 2200 gallons just adds to the insult of the lose. At least the gyro stabilizers were not installed yet. And I'm glad no one on board was injured.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds very shore powerish to me .


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My heart goes out to Johnny, Myles and Alex, I can't imagine how that must hurt. Thankfully no one was injured, boats can be replaced, lives can't.

Robert


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang - I'm really sorry to hear of this - the bright side is that nobody was hurt/killed and that it happened at the dock instead of offshore.

Hopefully they will be able to find a replacement boat to finish out their plans for the summer.


----------

